# Argh!!! Some people:(



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I answered this add on Craigslist 5 kid goats looking for a new home price is [email protected]
Owner has too many and unwilling to send them to slaughter house
3 females, 2 males
When mature females suitable for milk
production and cheese!
MUST buy at least 2 at a time, goats are very social and WILL die without companionship!
FIRST COME FIRST SELECT from herd

No phone # or anything so I emailed. Asked what kind they were, where they were located, and if they have ever been CAE, CL, and Johnes tested. Their answer was Nubian/Pygmy and we are in Seattle. 

My thought cool, another kinder, since I already have some. So I asked for their phone # and gave mine in return thinking I might get testing info then... Well they at least I think they called... They continued to speak in a foreign language, no English whatsoever, and it sounded like this person was upset. I get another email stating they were in Seattle, and then a bunch of symbols... Huh???? Well, I guess I'm not getting one I don't really need another milker anyway I just thought the price was right.... Why post an ad and then not follow up with it? Doesn't make any sense to me....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the add doesnt seem like a second language, unless they had someone write it for them...and the fact they want to sell two because they need companion says they at least know a bit about goats and care....maybe the phone number was wrong??


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> the add doesnt seem like a second language, unless they had someone write it for them...and the fact they want to sell two because they need companion says they at least know a bit about goats and care....maybe the phone number was wrong??


They never gave me their phone #. About a half hour after I gave them mine and asked for theirs, I got the call..., then I got the email, that they were in Seattle with a bunch of "Asian" not really sure, characters. I did answer back a few minutes ago and asked for an address in Seattle, because they look darling in the ad..... I could just take a look at the overall health, and just get her tested when she is old enough. The ad didn't seem like a second language to me either... Yeah... I still want one


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...best of luck..let us know what happens


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Weird. Are you sure it's not some sort of scam?


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Here is the Ad in the Seattle Craigslist. Goats are super cute, the ad has the address listed.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/grd/3944767568.html


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

So emailed them to see if I get a different response for you. Here is what I sent:
Just a few questions on your goats:
1. When where they born?
2. What Breed?
3. Has your herd been tested for CL, CAE &/OR Johnees Disease?

Thank you in advance for getting back to me.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

KasKiRanch said:


> Here is the Ad in the Seattle Craigslist. Goats are super cute, the ad has the address listed.
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/grd/3944767568.html


Now, how come the address didn't come up when I looked at it? Hmmm, maybe I'll email them and ask if they will be home this evening.... Can ya tell I want one Thanks!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well interesting, my mom just got a phone call that was yelling in a foreign language, so I'm going to say, they haven't called, and these calls are unrelated to the ad. Okay, I feel better, my wallet won't though after a possible purchase, but hey, I have fallen for them


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well Good luck they are super cuties I hope you get a couple.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Google translate. I am interested to know what they said...POPCORN TIME! haha


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, no answer yet. I don't wanna just go out there, well hopefully a can set a time for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

HalfAChanceFarm said:


> Google translate. I am interested to know what they said...POPCORN TIME! haha


What's that?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> What's that?


Here you are...  http://translate.google.com/

I hope you end up getting a few.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Here you are...  http://translate.google.com/
> 
> I hope you end up getting a few.


And so the translation was sent by my iPad.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're so cute!!! I hope it works out for you!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

KasKiRanch said:


> So emailed them to see if I get a different response for you. Here is what I sent:
> Just a few questions on your goats:
> 1. When where they born?
> 2. What Breed?
> ...


Thank you by the way! I hope I can connect with them tomorrow..... I haven't gotten a response yet, I might go over there tomorrow afternoon and check it out..... I would like to at least hear from them first though...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! I hope it works out too


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!! They only have 1 doe left and I will go look at her tomorrow afternoon I keep telling myself I don't need another goat..., but hey I need just 1 more right?? Hehe!! They are just too cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

good luck! keep us posted!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Good luck...this was the response I got from them. Appears to be just small home breeder.

"There are two months old. They are Kindares. (Nubian and pygmy mix) I only have a few goes. I have had the mothers since 2007. I milk them on a regular basis. I have had no need to test them. But if you want to test them you can. They haven't been around other livestock. How they would get those diseases I would have no idea. I hope that helps.

從我的 iPad 傳送"


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

KasKiRanch said:


> Good luck...this was the response I got from them. Appears to be just small home breeder.
> 
> "There are two months old. They are Kindares. (Nubian and pygmy mix) I only have a few goes. I have had the mothers since 2007. I milk them on a regular basis. I have had no need to test them. But if you want to test them you can. They haven't been around other livestock. How they would get those diseases I would have no idea. I hope that helps.
> 
> 從我的 iPad 傳送"


I'm not going to worry to much about the diseases if their goats look healthy, I will just test next year with the rest of my clan I'm excited!!
Thank you


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, just remember, CAE can spread through fly bites, and CL can spread very easily, to humans to. A perfectly healthy looking goat can have CAE. I've seen lots. So I always make sure they are tested.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just spoke with my friend that helped me take blood for testing, and she recommended that I don't, since they have never been tested. Mine all came back negative, and it would be a shame to compromise that..... Like my friend pointed out, you have 2 girls that are going to pop soon, so you will have babies running around soon... She said she would keep a look out for tested ones for me, but she also kindly reminded me I already have 4 does and will be keeping some doelings from next years batches of kids. So, I think I'll take the sound advice and keep my herd now safe..... Sad but wise......Thanks guys


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sorry, it's a real downer when this happens, but sometimes you just need to come to your senses and really tell yourself you already have beloved goats that need to be kept healthy. By you.

Plus, she sounded suspicious. She really did. Just by the way she said "there's no reason for me to test" didn't sound exactly right.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, I just couldn't take the risk..... Like my friend said mine are all disease free and thriving. I honestly couldn't say they were thriving when they first came... Since all 4 of my does came from not so great homes..., but they are now, and I'm very happy that their tests came back negative..... and they are definitely thriving here


----------

